# Leather Holster Preference: Black or Tan?



## submoa

While shopping on eBay for holsters, I've noticed that a large number, if not the majority, of holsters on sale were in Tan leather. Does this reflect buying preferences, or just that Tan holsters are resold more often?


----------



## Mike Barham

It's only one company, but Galco's sales tend to run thusly:

Armed citizens generally prefer tan or brown holsters. These comprise a majority of sales.

Cops almost invariably buy black holsters.

I would guess armed citizens are more likely to resell holsters on eBay than are cops.


----------



## Baldy

I like tan, brown, or the dark reds the best. Just me.


----------



## TOF

I voted other because I choose a color that will be less obvious should my shirt blow open.

My wife bought me a bunch of black T shirts so I need a black holster to go with them.

I also wear other color clothes that black becomes a bit more obvious with.

Since I live at 7000 feet elevation I don't normaly encounter the heat Mike and old Padawan suffer through. The lower temps allow me to wear a cover shirt and my general practice has become IWB with shirt unbuttoned.

We can open carry in Arizona and when I do I want a good looking holster so go with browns or reddish brown at those times.

Thats my story and I'm sticking to it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan

I vote tan. More specifically oiled finish. Holsters can be tan or natural, tan is usually an oil finish. It enhances the grain and makes range marks evident.


----------



## JeffWard

Most of my shoes are black, most of my belts are black, most of my t-shirts are black, and save for the slide on my KelTec, all of my guns are black....

All of my holsters are black too.

Guess I'm a mall-ninja... or spent too much time in Southern Cali...

The interesting poll would be color by age group... I'm guessing under 40 carries more black, over 40 carries more brown. Us "young guys", as I barrel toward 38, have less taste...

JeffWard


----------



## teknoid

JeffWard said:


> Most of my shoes are black, most of my belts are black, most of my t-shirts are black, and save for the slide on my KelTec, all of my guns are black....
> 
> All of my holsters are black too.
> 
> Guess I'm a mall-ninja... or spent too much time in Southern Cali...
> 
> The interesting poll would be color by age group... I'm guessing under 40 carries more black, over 40 carries more brown. Us "young guys", as I barrel toward 38, have less taste...
> 
> JeffWard


Not necessarily...

I used to be under 40. Heck, I almost remember it! All my holsters except one is black. Black is my favorite color, and I don't even shop at malls. Probably wouldn't even if we had such a thing way out here in the hinterlands of KY.


----------



## Mike Barham

I'm 36, and my ankle holster is black. :mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan

I think TOF hit it on the head for me.



> My wife bought me a bunch of black T shirts so I need a black holster to go with them.


Contrast is easier for people to see, I carry black guns for the most part, so black holster would make sense. I often wear darker colors, because they make my butt look smaller (joke), so darker is better. It's rare that the wind would blow my skirt up... uh.. shirt up, but either way, I like the dark on dark. Although, all my Cowboy leather is brown.

Zhur


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Old Padawan said:


> I vote tan. More specifically oiled finish. Holsters can be tan or natural, tan is usually an oil finish. It enhances the grain and makes range marks evident.


Bill (or Mike);
I have to assume that Galco applies a very thin oil finish, rather than a soaking dip. (In my experience, oil softens even wet-formed leather.) Is my assumption correct?
I have always used wax to finish holsters, light or dark, dyed or undyed. It has the same visual effect as oil, but it doesn't soften the leather.
Your comments?


----------



## TOF

Whatever finish Galco uses I like it.

I have to keep my color selection balanced therefore one more black one is now on order.

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley

No leather.


----------



## OMSBH44

My choice is black. Most of my clothing is dark, so brown would stand out.
I'm over 50, by the way. I don't believe age has anything to do with it.


----------



## Old Padawan

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Bill (or Mike);
> I have to assume that Galco applies a very thin oil finish, rather than a soaking dip. (In my experience, oil softens even wet-formed leather.) Is my assumption correct?
> I have always used wax to finish holsters, light or dark, dyed or undyed. It has the same visual effect as oil, but it doesn't soften the leather.
> Your comments?


You are correct in that it is not soaked. It is a hand applied proprietary finish.
A wax finish is common in the leather industry and is used to enhance the grain and help prevent scuffs (like shoes). It can come off on clothing though, that's why we don't use it. 
Most of our holsters and belts have a finish applied to protect the product during transport and sale. This is temporary and will wear off. We do this intentionally so the customer can clean the holster and replenish the oils that naturally dry out of the leather.


----------



## Ptarmigan

I prefer black. I guess it is something I got used to when I was a police officer.


----------



## tekhead1219

I voted for other. Don't really have a preference since they are for concealed carry anyhow. If someone tells me the color clashes with my clothing I have a larger problem than color coordination. Could lose my CHL in TX if that happened. :smt022


----------



## Ram Rod

Black just makes natural sense to me. It's me and It's tactical


----------



## niadhf

i voted other. Can't say that the color really matters to me. I have one natural tan rough side out with black throat, one brown, one.(UGLY) mixed home made. I just want ti to hold the weapon well. actually, i shy away from the black. oh yeah, I am still (barely) under 40.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I have several holsters, in various colors, made of miscellaneous materials including leather, cloth, plastic, and composites.
I'm 70, if that makes a difference.


----------



## DevilsJohnson

Voted Other, I have several holsters in about every color there is. I've made a few holsters and those I've dyed a dark red/brown. It sounds funny but it is true that it will hinge on what I'm wearing, I guess the wife is wrong and a man can accessorize.:smt082


----------



## Todd

Black holster. No real rhyme or reason. Mag carrier is brown. I guess one or the other always matches my belt. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske

I like brown but I just picked up a real nice black belt to help hide the clips of my IWB holster and I'm liking the change so there may be a black OWB holster in my future.


----------



## revolvers&w

tan nearly all from galco


----------



## 3/325

Black. But I got a very comfortable IWB in natural horsehide because it wasn't going to matter when concealed and I didn't want anything on the leather if it was going to be against my skin all day.


----------

